# 2018 Atlas Owner Manual?



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know a link to the owner manual or can someone post/attach a pdf version?


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I haven't been able to find an Owners Manual online. I am in the process of the search for an SEL Premium w/ Bench and have lots of questions that I figure the manual can answer. Any pointers...?

Thanks!


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Questions*

what questions do you have?


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

No dice on an online manual (I looked extensively), but happy to answer questions you might have. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

penguins1 said:


> Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I haven't been able to find an Owners Manual online.....


Who told you the manual would be free on-line? :screwy:


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Probably an easy one first. We are looking at SEL Premiums (w/ bench —so impossible to find!!). When we try test drove it seemed like if I selected the navigation for the digital cockpit than i couldn’t a see the map on the main navigation screen is there a way to show the map in both places at the same time??


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

penguins1 said:


> Probably an easy one first. We are looking at SEL Premiums (w/ bench —so impossible to find!!). When we try test drove it seemed like if I selected the navigation for the digital cockpit than i couldn’t a see the map on the main navigation screen is there a way to show the map in both places at the same time??


No.


----------



## fallingapple (Dec 6, 2017)

penguins1 said:


> Probably an easy one first. We are looking at SEL Premiums (w/ bench —so impossible to find!!). When we try test drove it seemed like if I selected the navigation for the digital cockpit than i couldn’t a see the map on the main navigation screen is there a way to show the map in both places at the same time??


I wish it can, but NO.


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Dang - that seems like it would be an obvious feature for it to have!!


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Next question...*

Is there detail anyplace on what you can do remotely with VW App Connect? I am mostly interested in understanding if you can use that for remote start, remote lock / unlock, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

penguins1 said:


> Is there detail anyplace on what you can do remotely with VW App Connect? I am mostly interested in understanding if you can use that for remote start, remote lock / unlock, etc.....


Are you saying neither VW.com or a Google search gives nothing about it?


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*carnet info*

here is all the carnet info http://volkswagen-carnet.com/int/en/start/app-overview.html#tab/open/vw-cat-app-connect



Also what state are you located in? I could do a search for a dealer with available sel P with bench seats


----------



## penguins1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the link - that is cool stuff.

I am in TX BTW....


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Dealers with bench seats*

I looked and in the state of Texas there are 50 total that includes incoming ones. Here are the dealers that have them on the ground already.

Hoy Volkswagen of El Paso,Street Volkswagen of Amarillo,Onion Creek Volkswagen,Momentum Volkswagen of Clear Lake, Rudolph Volkswagen of El Paso,Maund Automotive Group,Archer Volkswagen, Ancira Volkswagen


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Liza5783 said:


> I looked and in the state of Texas there are 50 total that includes incoming ones. Here are the dealers that have them on the ground already.
> 
> Hoy Volkswagen of El Paso,Street Volkswagen of Amarillo,Onion Creek Volkswagen,Momentum Volkswagen of Clear Lake, Rudolph Volkswagen of El Paso,Maund Automotive Group,Archer Volkswagen, Ancira Volkswagen


They are most likely sold orders that are still showing up as in transit.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

The Dealerships I listed all have had Atlas's on the ground for a few days now and are listed on their website.


----------

